# headboard design question



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Good morning folks, I was wondering if someone had a solution for making a headboard to go on a wall where there is baseboard heat installed? I would like to keep it relatively simple but not so simple it would not be a small challenge. I was thinking along the lines of a bookcase shelf unit, but have it so that in the future when it gets moved that the cutout for the baseboard heat would not show,or could be covered somehow and still have an original look and finish. Thanks for any help, I hope this is in the right section of the forum, Pat

PS also would love to show a few pics of my shop and ask for design improvements, where is the best place to do that?


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

hang it on a french cleat ?


----------



## Belg1960 (Jan 3, 2010)

Moron, I thought of that but that does not work for the full look later and I would like it attached to the bed so it does not separate. Thanks Pat


----------



## SawdustJunky (Mar 18, 2010)

I converted an antique fireplace mantel into a headboard. It was 56 inches tall, 16 inches deep, I added a shelf at mattress height. Boxed in the baseboard, add a louvered vent on each side of the bed at the bottom of the headboard. Installed a small temperture controlled fan to move the air back into the room.


----------



## BreakingBoardom (Dec 18, 2009)

If you could take some pics of where this headboard would go, that might help get you some good answers faster. And for the pics of your shop, if you go to your profile, and then click on the "workshop" link just above your pic, it takes you to the place where you can add pics of your workshop and you can write stuff there too. Hope that helps.


----------



## Firewoodmaker (Apr 26, 2009)

I made one from bamboos flooring that hangs on the wall with a french cleat. I suggest that your adjust the height to allow a few inches above the baseboard heater to allow the heat to rise. It's in my projects, hope this helps with some ideas.


----------

